# BBC Music Magazine



## DanielFullard (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone get this?

I have been subscribing for over a year now and I find it a very good publication, added to by the fact that, unlike other magazines, you get a CD every month of top quality recordings with complete works perfomed by renowned artists. The magazine is a little snobbish at times and some columns represent everything wrong with the snooty-snobbish-breed of Classical Music fans who think that because they like classical music they are better than everyone else in some way, but all in all its an excellent read


----------



## Gatton (Dec 20, 2006)

Daniel,
I subscribed years ago. Recently I had decided to start subscribing again because they offered me a good deal on it. I sent the card in way after the expiration date though so who knows if they'll still honor it.

Currently I subscribe to Gramophone and just got my first issue recently. So far I am enjoying Gramophone more now than when I had BBC Music Magazine. I agree with you that it often had a pretentious tone. 

The cd included each month was nice but often I didn't care for the work that was sent. I did get some really good ones though that I still listen to. A nice performance of Beethoven's 6th & 8th symphonies, Tchaikovsky's Seasons, Vivaldi's Dixit Dominus & Gloria, a really good disc of short piano pieces by Horszowski etc.


----------

